# Can I Re-Use My Needles?



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2012)

*Do not Reuse Needles*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The harm you can cause yourself by reusing a needle is much greater than any convenience or cost savings. The tips of needles may become damaged after just one injection. Even though you can't see this damage it's still there - and it may become worse each time you reuse. There are a lot of good reasons not to reuse syringe or pen needles:

The tip of a reused needle can be weakened to the point where it breaks off and gets stuck under your skin. 

A reused needle doesn't inject as easily or as cleanly as a new one and can cause pain, bleeding, and bruising. 







I personally go so far as to swap the pin that I draw with prior to injecting.


----------



## HH (Apr 22, 2012)

Fucking christ, what some people out there will do just to save a couple bucks and re-use needles.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2012)

hothead said:


> Fucking christ, what some people out there will do just to save a couple bucks and re-use needles.



No shit! I would rather eat glass!


----------



## HH (Apr 22, 2012)

Cant decide which is worse.


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 22, 2012)

This is one concern at this time for me right now, cause where I am I did it, I wont lie cause run out of needles and fucking PA at the Aid station don`t want to give my medic none. I fix the problem but yes I re-use and I can tell is painfull and scary. I had a back up plan now and just go and steal the fuckers from the medic at the TOC...no more re-uses.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 22, 2012)

hate to say this, but i re-use my slin pins for gh quite a few times...have been for almost 2 yrs. As for gear since my needles are separate from syringe, I only use once. Draw needle stays the same, gets cleaned.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 22, 2012)

hothead said:


> Cant decide which is worse, people running oral only cycles or scum that reuse needles!



you might want to watch your wording...just sayin


----------



## HH (Apr 22, 2012)

my bad i got excited


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 22, 2012)

hothead said:


> my bad i got excited


It's all good, just think before you post, you never know if you might offend someone.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 22, 2012)

I reuse needles and condoms....I thought this was okay?!


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 22, 2012)

good post.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 3, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> I reuse needles and condoms....I thought this was okay?!



Yup just make sure u turn it inside out and ur gtg. I reuse the draw needle thats bout it.


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2012)

After reading this thread I am switching needles every time I draw from syringe


----------



## weights=life (May 4, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> I reuse needles and condoms....I thought this was okay?!



just rinse that shit with bleach bro...your good.


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2012)

weights=life said:


> just rinse that shit with bleach bro...your good.



Poke tiny holes in it roll it back up...and take it to walmart with a tiny bottle of sticky glue. 

Break into the Walmart boxes...open one up...replace one brand new condom with a used, holey condom.

9 months later you have a baby!!!

Works for me all the time


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2012)

When I buy pins I always buy syringes with 21g needles, for drawing, and then I switch it to a 25 for pinning.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 8, 2012)

Hell I didn't know a pin got that fucked up after one use.     Question is is that after the rubber stopper or skin ?   That stopper has to murder the pins


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 8, 2012)

I am only a few months in, but I keep plenty of spares of everything I need. Insulin needles are like 14 bucks for 100 of easy touch, syringes are like 20 for a 100 with needle and 100 extra pins for drawing is like 12 bucks. No reason to re-use. I am more worried about infections than about blunt tips hurting or causing extra scarring.

(In fact today I received 400 bd syringes that I got for 20 bucks, won't need any for a while lol)


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> *Do not Reuse Needles*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The harm you can cause yourself by reusing a needle is much greater than any convenience or cost savings. The tips of needles may become damaged after just one injection. Even though you can't see this damage it's still there - and it may become worse each time you reuse. There are a lot of good reasons not to reuse syringe or pen needles:
> 
> ...



So do I but can't with slins.


----------



## Jada (May 9, 2012)

Hot head sorry man I  clicked dislike on ur comment I was searching and clicked by accident but 
Back to the topic I draw with one and pin With a new one always fresh and new . I don't take no chances.


----------



## DF (May 9, 2012)

I must admit waaaaaaay back 20+ years ago I did reuse my pins.  I kept them in alcohol after use.  Today I would never. I've had some new pins fresh out of the pack that I couldn't get in.... has given me a wtf moment & had to change tips.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 9, 2012)

Is it wise to re-use a condom, tampon, toothpick, toliet paper?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> Is it wise to re-use a condom, tampon, toothpick, toliet paper?


 
According to Algore; yes.


----------



## Malevolence (May 10, 2012)

I never re-use but I use 25g for pull and pin and have no problems.


----------



## HH (May 10, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> I never re-use but I use 25g for pull and pin and have no problems.


 
Do you notice a big difference between 25g and 23g?


----------



## Nytmere (Nov 30, 2017)

Pins are cheap and easy to get , I don’t see why people run out of them, just buy in bulk, it’s not like you are buying 1000 vials of gear , I buy a bunch of  18 gauge just to draw


----------



## Solomc (Dec 1, 2017)

I personally go so far as to swap the pin that I draw with prior to injecting.[/QUOTE]

Same here


----------



## 36chambers (Mar 4, 2020)

Absolutely not, unless you enjoy getting a scalpel to your ass. When I was young and didn’t give af, I used a needle a couple times and ended up getting a horrible abscess in my butt cheek. The dr said he drained 1/2 pint of fluid(ie. puss, blood, gross shit) from my butt cheek. People have lost limbs as well. I would highly advise against it


----------

